# A simple aquascape



## niko

Here's an idea with which I've been toying for some time now.

The goal is to create a very simple and ordered feel. Central grouping, lots of open space, just 4 plant species, fore, mid, and background.










The idea is that the Hydrocotyle among the rocks will add the element of interest without detracting from the "simple feel". Also this is a design for one of those 55 gal. standard tanks which are very narrow. It is VERY hard to aquascape them without bumping into the front glass.

What do you think?

--Nikolay


----------



## mudboots

Lighting only in the center? Also curious about water movement, like placement of intake and outlet to balance the sway of the plants, if that's even an issue. My guess is you've got it pretty much figured out, so really I just want to see the pics


----------



## fishyjoe24

looks good, if niko can't do it no one can.. we could practice on my 55g  ha ha.... yep i must agree 55g are hard to scape but a great size tank for holding a group of discus or angelfish.


----------



## davemonkey

Kevin (kwc1974) did something similar in one of his picotopes (obviously on a smaller scale). I assume the substrate would have to be quite shallow as you move away from the planted area. That would not only serve to deter any anaerobic spots, but might also discourage the plants from straying too far from their intended spot (no nutrients available outside their 'spot' ).

Kevin noted this especially with _Lilaeopsis sp_...when it crept into the shallow and infertile portion of substrate, it became very short and slow growing in those spots...like it was self-pruning in a way.


----------



## Tex Guy

I like, but would push the whole arrangement off center left or right.


----------



## Michael

Niko, it would be a good use of your _Vallisneria nana_. I'd love to see it!


----------



## Tex Gal

Where does the Najas sp 'Roraima' fit in. I see it in your plants.


----------



## niko




----------



## fishyjoe24

nikolay did you end up ever doing this, or was this just an exp. of a aquascape?


----------



## niko

I'm actually starting it tomorrow.


----------



## Michael

Great! Pictures please.


----------



## fishyjoe24

niko said:


> I'm actually starting it tomorrow.


sweet, sounds good please post photos.


----------



## niko

I just started this morning. 

The pictures that I took show a complete nightmare. At least in the eye of someone that does not realize that the tank is very well established and it will be pristinely clean in a matter of days.

I will post all the pictures at once. Right now I only have images of ugly overgrown things.

--Nikolay


----------



## joshvito

Niko,
Did you mound the substrate in the middle and slope it toward the glass?


----------



## niko

I'was going to slope it toward the front. Buit now that you mention it I will bunch up the substrate in the middle. I've done that before and I liked it:
https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/HCHairgrassTank#4960654040141070354

I normally slope the gravel in this tank to the front because this is a stupid narrow 55 gal standard tank (14" wide). And because when I slope the gravel to the front I make the front gravel line disappear behind the bottom plastic brace. That makes for a permanent straight line, no gravel visible in front.

My only concern with this fun project is finding different size black round stones. I have some but they seem to be only large and small. The idea is to have a gradual transition so I need medium size too. Hope to find some in the next few days.

--Nikolay


----------



## joshvito

you could also partially bury large stones to create "medium" looking ones. 
I feel your angst with the 55, I have one also, and I like the dimensions of my 75 better.


----------



## niko

This last comment really helped me!

I am one of those people which if they don't see the project pretty well in their heads they do nothing. For ages.

Thank you so much for nudging me!

Here, the last few days I got busy. Tank was not only overgrown. There were 2 pumps trying to run but not spinning. Filter was so dirty that the pump had actually bent the plastic media baskets! Flow was about 25 gph. Heater had gone bad. Plants galore - starved or happy. That's how I roll!

At the moment:









4 days ago:









Much more details here (read my comments - there are 3 things about planted tanks that you need to know that you can learn from the comments):
https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Simple#

At the moment - 4 days after takling the ugly overgrown tank it looks pristinely clean. It has only one small Eheim filter but the ADA flow pattern is pretty pronounced. Also - this is important - this tank has been setup for 4 years now with very little intervention. This is not your average planted tank. It is fully and properly established - I can let it evaporate 50% and no algae will ever show up. I can also dump plants covered with Clado or BBA and they clear up in a few days.

Next you will see pictures of the white pipe gone, the temporary filter on the left gone. And finally - plants!

Thing is - I do not remember the last time I aquascaped anything. Pretty pathetic. To everybody keeping up this thread alive all along - You have helped me a lot!

Thank you!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24

looks like a good start..... keep it up, what are you doing with the driftwood you took out of it...


----------



## Tex Guy

Niko,

Your new scape is ...
...
... minimalist.

Perhaps you have embraced suiseki as an art form?

http://www.suiseki.com/displays/index.html


----------



## niko

Well you can see where I started. It's natural to want someting rather empthy.

But the idea of this "simple" aquascape is to realy convey the feeling of someting simple - simple central oriented everything. Hopefully it will show that you can try simple things and ... start from there.

I need to start from somewhere too, you know.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko

In the days after the last post the tank has stayed completely clear. Once again - this is an established tank and clarity and quick self-clean is the norm.

But I have a predicament. Digging fish. Kribs to be exact. Apparently the biggest one decided that the new stones look good and by now he has dug a hole in the gravel (under the rocks) that reaches the glass bottom. About 2 inches deep. He also unloads the dug up gravel over some of the stones. Now there is a female in and out of the structure too.

I know myself and eventually I will remove these fish. But for now things are on hold:

Here's a video. Hope you see how clear the water is. (Considering the glass that has water spots.)






--Nikolay


----------



## Michael

Back when I was a kid and knew nothing about planted tanks, kirbensis were one of my favorite fish. I flirted with the idea getting some for my current tanks--boy am I glad I didn't! Can you imagine what a soil substrate tank would look like after they did their work/

After seeing the video with multiple views of the tank, let me make a friendly suggestion. The largest cobbles in the center are standing on their edges. This is not a position that they would have in nature. They would always be lying flat, like all the smaller cobbles. Perhaps I am the only person who is bothered by this.

You probably put them this way for extra height. If so, find some cobbles that are rounder and taller even when placed with their largest dimension horizontal. If you don't have any like that, you can pick through my stone pile--there are bound to be some that will work.

P.S. I loved the brief appearance of wagging dog tails in the foreground.


----------



## Michael

Niko, what's happening on this tank? You got me all hot and bothered!


----------



## niko

The last week or so has been pretty busy. Have not even changed water in that tank. Little digger is very happy to live under the rocks and every day I get more and more decisive about moving him to another tank. Apparently he is acting cocky in some way because all shrimp and all other Nigerian Kribs are occupying the corners now and not really moving.

That's where I am now. Soon there will be change for good.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael

Sorry, I'll be patient. This idea really intigues me for two reasons. First, I got rid of a 55 because I hated the shape and could not think of a good design. (I've since been offered another one.) Second, your idea is very similar to what I've been fantasizing about for a planted Tanganyikan biotope tank with shell dwellers.


----------



## Tex Gal

Get some plants in there man!! It's painful to see all that crystal clear water and no beautiful plants. I am a lobbyist for your fish... They want plants!


----------

